# Sorry guys



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

I'm sorry for even introducing myself to you guys. I feel like I've been such a bad and stupid person with my crappy threads and posts.
So I'm sorry if I've acted "retarded", or if I've come across as a winy bitch.

I don't think I'm quite right for this forum...

Yeah, I've not made any friends here through the threads I've made :c xD


_________________________

(I know you're probably reading this as an attention whoring thread etc, but hey, I honestly wanted to say sorry, by the looks of it I needed to :c)

_________________________

Also, despite my "OP is a faggot" worthy post, it's turned into a not that of a bad thread. Who'd have guessed? haha


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

You don't need to apologise; your comments were no worse than the next newbie. 

Some established users simply forgot that one time they themselves were new and didn't know all of the conventions and netiquette of the forums. *

You should also be aware that, I think, not all of those comments you have quoted were serious.


*Seriously, a user asking whether you could consider batman a furry is the reason for all these inane comments asking them to leave the forums? Come back down to planet earth.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

I think you're alright. Chillout. Thigns can get pretty harsh here for newbies, but you don't have to quit. Just adjust your posts. Maybe think more before you post?


----------



## Shaade (May 19, 2013)

It's an online forum. In all likelihood, if you were being an asshole it was because someone was being an asshole to you. You need to sift through and learn to ignore certain people.


----------



## Kalmor (May 19, 2013)

Take a break, lurk more, then start posting again if you desire. Most of us will forget what you did within a week (though threads like this don't really help that point).


----------



## Aetius (May 19, 2013)

RIP another new person.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Take a break, lurk more, then start posting again if you desire. Most of us will forget what you did within a week (though threads like this don't really help that point).




Forget what the OP did? It was *us *who were in the wrong by reacting like children to naive questions.


So many of us continue to tell new members to leave, masses of them, so that we can forget about what awful people they are by the time they return. 

I say it is the established community which is belligerent and poorly orientated to accomodating new members, rather than the fault of the naive for being novices. We all start as novices, so we should feel compelled to accomodate them, rather than harras and drive them away- *especially* if you are in the position of a staff member. ._.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (May 19, 2013)

I think you are making a mountain out of a mole hill. Relax, chill and ignore others. You can either sit there and be ashamed of something stupid or you can relax yourself and do better next time.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 19, 2013)

You need a sarcasm detector. Whilst it was a bit of an odd thread people overreacted for comedic effect, nothing serious. FAF can be a great place, don't let one bad thread you made make you leave.


----------



## Kalmor (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Forget what the OP did? It was *us *who were in the wrong by reacting like children to naive questions.


Some did, yes, but that was provoked by the OP posting a relatively terrible thread (and then the OP's attitude afterwards) which could've been avoided by lurking and looking at past similarly bad threads and what happened to them.


----------



## Car Fox (May 19, 2013)

Everyone posts things they aren't particularly proud of... I'm not exempt from that rule, nor are the veteran members of this forum. 

I post regretable things all the time, but it doesn't stop me from avidly posting aroud here. It's easy to feel guilty, but you can push to cast it aside if no one makes a big deal about it now. I have 6 friends, and took me around 3 weeks to make my first friend.

Trust me, your far from the worst person to come here. Yeah, I'd select my choice of language a little better, but passible at worst.

Point: don't fret about it too too much.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 19, 2013)

No need to apologize.  A lot of comments here are just sarcasm.  Read over the posting guidelines again and if you want to stay, that's fine.  If you don't like it here and don't want to come back, that's also fine.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You don't need to apologise; your comments were no worse than the next newbie.
> 
> Some established users simply forgot that one time they themselves were new and didn't know all of the conventions and netiquette of the forums. *
> 
> ...


I feel pathetic as fuck. I'm sure I look it to.

Huh, I'm not a forumy person, the only other forum I have ever used was hackforums, they all speak like robots there... Not used to forums with diversity I guess haha I joined the fandom for the fursuits and art mainly, saw this forum and thought perfect, plenty of other people who like that stuff! I've made some friends and drawn some requests etc... But I don't really know what else to do on this forum other than watch people buy and sell and welcome new people. I'm also used to people just posting threads constantly about stuff that doesn't make sense (hence half of my threads )!

I guess I should just cut down my activity a bit to more relevant things haha besides, I need to build my fursuit! xD


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Some did, yes, but that was provoked by the OP posting a relatively terrible thread (and then the OP's attitude afterwards) which could've been avoided by lurking and looking at past similarly bad threads and what happened to them.



Or, if you're a forum newbie and you _don't _undertake reconaissance missions on new forums you're joining, you might expect some level of empathy in the response of other users. 

Expecting new furries to arrive at our forum, nervous and not really sure what they're doing, to perform searches and study the responses of others on new threads they're considering...is just not on this planet.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 19, 2013)

Dude...you have absolutely NOTHING to be sorry about. You were just having a little fun. If people get irritated...what the fuck ever, as long as you're not breaking the rules. People are mean to each other online all the time. Don't take it so personally - everything would be forgotten in a day anyways if you don't bring it back up.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

Do what everyone else does. Get over it, wait a bit, make a new account or something, and for the love of all that is holy don't make threads like this.


----------



## Kalmor (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> So many of us continue to tell new members to leave, masses of them, so that we can forget about what awful people they are by the time they return.
> 
> I say it is the established community which is belligerent and poorly orientated to accomodating new members, rather than the fault of the naive for being novices. We all start as novices, so we should feel compelled to accomodate them, rather than harras and drive them away- *especially* if you are in the position of a staff member. ._.


Just because I'm a staffer doesn't mean I can't express my own personal opinion and criticisms. Yes I have to word my posts a little better from time to time and I admit that. Also may I add, that the report feature is there for a reason. If you find anything provocative or insulting, report it. This goes for a staff member's posts too.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Expecting new furries to arrive at our forum, nervous and not really sure what they're doing, to perform searches and study the responses of others on new threads they're considering...is just not on this planet.


I don't know. I think it's simply common sense to get a feel for ones new forum. I started and knew I'd make a fool of myself if I didn't nose around for a bit. It's not much to ask for people to know what they're getting into.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Some established users simply forgot that one time they themselves were new and didn't know all of the conventions and netiquette of the forums. *


"Newbie" isn't an excuse to not put thought into posts/threads.


----------



## Hydra (May 19, 2013)

There's like 4 people that do 90%+ of the trolling.  That's pretty easy to deal with, just use the ignore feature.

For the amount of traffic they get these forums aren't so bad, I don't think.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Of course every one, every where is entitled to their own opinions? I wouldn't dare stop any of you from posting what you wanted?

The only forums etc I come from have no fandom link or any thing of the sort, when I say batman furry, I wasn't expecting a 70 comment long thread of deep discussion, I expected a crudely painted picture on paint of a fuzzy batman and some one making a yiff joke lol, I guess I need to just get used to my new surroundings and cut the shit threads  besides, this is a forum? I just want to go to AC and recognize some suits and artists haha


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Hydra said:


> There's like 4 people that do 90%+ of the trolling.  That's pretty easy to deal with, just use the ignore feature.



This thing is invented either for pussies or children being stalked by pedos.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> "Newbie" isn't an excuse to not put thought into posts/threads.



Apparantly 'veteran'_ is_.


----------



## Rilvor (May 19, 2013)

I don't know, when people are saying that what you are doing isn't exactly wise I kind of lose sympathy when those people are blown off.

Consider it all a learning experience OP. You can be better, if you actually want to. But if you're just going to laugh everything off and paint yourself like a bulls-eye I mean what can you expect.

One could argue for people to not be so mean, but like I said in my first sentence...



OtisTheDog said:


> Of course every one, every where is entitled to their own opinions? I wouldn't dare stop any of you from posting what you wanted?
> 
> The only forums etc I come from have no fandom link or any thing of the sort, when I say batman furry, I wasn't expecting a 70 comment long thread of deep discussion, I expected a crudely painted picture on paint of a fuzzy batman and some one making a yiff joke lol, I guess I need to just get used to my new surroundings and cut the shit threads  besides, this is a forum? I just want to go to AC and recognize some suits and artists haha



The internet saying "lurk moar" is there for a reason. Despite what some want to argue, it is something you generally expect and should do in any social circle. Including those in real life. As you might have noticed, the air of behavior here is very different.


----------



## Toshabi (May 19, 2013)

Toshabi spies a future an_hero.


----------



## Rilvor (May 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Toshabi spies a future an_hero.



Far from it, but I do have what I think his Flame Warrior is.

(Granted, Flame Warriors can change over time.)


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Apparantly 'veteran'_ is_.


Not really. Shit threads are shit threads no matter who starts it. If a veteran had posted the same, it'd be equally as retarded.


----------



## Toshabi (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Not really. Shit threads are shit threads no matter who starts it. If a veteran had posted the same, it'd be equally as retarded.



The only difference is on how a true veteran would go about in their responses. Plenty of veterans make shitty threads, but their responses are what make them tolerable worth while.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The only difference is on how a true veteran would go about in their responses. Plenty of veterans make shitty threads, but their responses are what make them tolerable worth while.



Exactry

vets don't take their shitposts seriously


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

This is just sad.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

Alright let me get this straight. 

OP was acting like a retard and people called him out since he didn't take the two minutes out of his life to lurk and realize this isn't the type of place that coddles, and reassures idiots, he then acts surprised when he gets a brutal e-spanking for being an idiot. 

He then proceeds to make a thread fishing for sympathy and plays off every criticism and serious response like some kind of stupid joke, turning a one-time snafu into a proverbial lollercoaster. 

I'll say it once and I'll say it again, don't breed.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The only difference is on how a true veteran would go about in their responses. Plenty of veterans make shitty threads, but their responses are what make them tolerable worth while.


True
...though there are occasions when they just can't.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Alright let me get this straight.
> 
> OP was acting like a retard and people called him out since he didn't take the two minutes out of his life to lurk and realize this isn't the type of place that coddles, and reassures idiots, he then acts surprised when he gets a brutal e-spanking for being an idiot.
> 
> ...



SOOO HARDCRE!!! O{}O


----------



## Tigercougar (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> SOOO HARDCRE!!! O{}O



Yeah...people here are getting awfully angry over your typical silly forum thread...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> SOOO HARDCRE!!! O{}O



So hardcore I shit rocks and Linkin Park albums.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

This isn't _worth _getting irrate over. It is deeply hypocritical that any user should accuse another of being escalatory by telling them they should never have children. It's about ego and upsetting other people for your own cretinous enjoyment. The stimulus is just..boring.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This isn't _worth _getting irrate over. It is deeply hypocritical that any user should accuse another of being escalatory by telling them they should never have children. It's about ego and *upsetting other people for your own cretinous enjoyment.* The stimulus is just..boring.



This guy gets it.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's about ego and upsetting other people for your own cretinous enjoyment. The stimulus is just..boring.


Is it not about getting antsy noobs to think before they post?


----------



## Tigercougar (May 19, 2013)

How is being bludgeoned with insults supposed to translate to someone as an encouragement to conform, instead of an encouragement to leave?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> How is being bludgeoned with insults supposed to translate to someone as an encouragement to conform, instead of an encouragement to leave?



either suits us


----------



## Car Fox (May 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So hardcore I shit rocks and Linkin Park albums.



Linkin Park isn't hard enough... more like Falling in Reverse.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> How is being bludgeoned with insults supposed to translate to someone as an encouragement to conform, instead of an encouragement to leave?


If I were OP I would *not* have my thin skin ripped to shreds. I'd realize I dun goofed and post in accordance with the atmosphere of the place.

I also wouldn't start a pity thread -_-


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Is it not about getting antsy noobs to think before they post?



No. Because as Tigercougar says, belligerent insults and provocation- repeating previous insults that set the user off- is clearly concerned with trolling the OP for more laughs.

It's like poking an animal with a stick.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> Linkin Park isn't hard enough... more like Falling in Reverse.



Fuck you. Thunder Force.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Guys, please stop arguing! I'm really not worth it, personally I don't see why you bothered to comment on "shitposts" lol 

and yes, I should have lurked in every section rather than just the art section haha

I'm going to take a little time off the internet to finish my exams and coursework, finish my suit and practice my drawing.

I clearly misjudged what I'd be getting in for on this forum, it's less xbox live party chat, more teamspeak css clan chat haha 

See every one later!


----------



## Tigercougar (May 19, 2013)

Yeah. If you're going to do this with every new member, you might as well cut the pretense. Make a new rule that says, "You don't post how we like, you get banned." And carry through will it; or disable new registrations. That would be more honest than this beating up of such members that you all know will drive the vast majority away.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Yeah. If you're going to do this with every new member, you might as well cut the pretense. Make a new rule that says, "You don't post how we like, you get banned." And carry through will it; or disable new registrations. That would be more honest than this beating up of such members that you all know will drive the vast majority away.



You know, literally all they have to do is just take a quick glance through the fucking stickies for once and they'll know everything we have to repeat in their shitty threads.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Guys, please stop arguing! I'm really not worth it, personally I don't see why you bothered to comment on "shitposts" lol
> 
> and yes, I should have lurked in every section rather than just the art section haha
> 
> ...



Stop! Stop! Stop!
Cut this out!


----------



## Ozriel (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys, keep it civil or I'm going to start eating brains....or infracting. 
Take your pick.



OtisTheDog said:


> Guys, please stop arguing! I'm really not worth it, personally I don't see why you bothered to comment on "shitposts" lol
> 
> and yes, I should have lurked in every section rather than just the art section haha
> 
> ...



I'm going to repeat what a few others have said: It's best to know your environment first and ask yourself do you want to post in this community before jumping into it. At best, instead of making threads like this or lashing out, you should always take a step back, reassess everything, before jumping back in.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Hey guys, keep it civil or I'm going to start eating brains....or infracting.
> Take your pick.



You can't eat my brain! You'll burn your lips off!

EDIT:Those full luscious lips...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Hey guys, keep it civil or I'm going to start eating brains....or infracting.
> Take your pick.



YOU'LL NEVER GAIN MY KNOWLEDGE AND NUTRIENTS


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Hey guys, keep it civil or I'm going to start *eating brains.*...or infracting.
> Take your pick.


You'd starve yourself  here :V


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You know, literally all they have to do is just take a quick glance through the fucking stickies for once and they'll know everything we have to repeat in their shitty threads.


Precisely. 

And if people can't take a virtual lashing via forum then it was 'nice knowing them.'


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> I feel pathetic as fuck. I'm sure I look it to.



It matches your avatar SO WELL


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Guys, please stop arguing!


But...that's what we do best...


----------



## Car Fox (May 19, 2013)

Well... I can't say we didn't see this coming. :/


----------



## Ansitru (May 19, 2013)

I'm seriously not understanding how the previous thread is apparently so horrible that OP should be flayed for it. 
Then again, nightblogging on tumblr is often far more absurd.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> No. Because as Tigercougar says, belligerent insults and provocation- repeating previous insults that set the user off- is clearly concerned with trolling the OP for more laughs.
> 
> It's like poking an animal with a stick.


Or you could, you know, take the insults up with a grain of salt and realize that the thread was just really pointless and dumb
No need to get overly defensive about it and make a thread apologizing



Ansitru said:


> Then again, nightblogging on tumblr is often far more absurd.


I can only stand so much nightblogging these days before I get the sudden urge to smash my computer with a hammer. Before it was funny, but now it just seems like everyone's purposely trying to come up with the most random posts and that just takes away the fun


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I'm seriously not understanding how the previous thread is apparently so horrible that OP should be flayed for it.
> Then again, nightblogging on tumblr is often far more absurd.



I just noticed the other thread. It isn't the type I would usually bother to read.

I don't see what the big deal is, either (keep in mind I only read most of the first page).


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> Or you could, you know, take the insults up with a grain of salt and realize that *the thread was just really pointless and dumb*
> No need to get overly defensive about it and make a thread apologizing


I agree, but why does it have 77 replies. I was talking about a furry batman, and it got 77 replies... xD And not one crudely drawn ms paint batman furry yiff lol


----------



## Tigercougar (May 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I just noticed the other thread. It isn't the type I would usually bother to read.
> 
> I don't see what the big deal is, either (keep in mind I only read most of the first page).



Basically, those threads that FAF members post from time to time about the membership being too standoffish to new members are very true indeed.

@Otis: It's not really about you, it's about the culture of the forum as a whole. You were just the catalyst for this discussion coming up...again.


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> I agree, but why does it have 77 replies. I was talking about a furry batman, and it got 77 replies... xD And not one crudely drawn ms paint batman furry yiff lol



it's a pretty active forum



Tigercougar said:


> Basically, those threads that FAF members  post from time to time about the membership being too standoffish to new  members are very true indeed.



i don't see a problem

it helps keep away the trash


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> I agree, but why does it have 77 replies. I was talking about a furry batman, and it got 77 replies... xD And not one crudely drawn ms paint batman furry yiff lol


that's like asking why there's a mass of flies around dog poo


----------



## Hydra (May 19, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Far from it, but I do have what I think his Flame Warrior is.
> 
> (Granted, Flame Warriors can change over time.)



I totally want Propeller Head's beanie now.


----------



## Ansitru (May 19, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Basically, those threads that FAF members post from time to time about the membership being too standoffish to new members are very true indeed.
> 
> @Otis: It's not really about you, it's about the culture of the forum as a whole. You were just the catalyst for this discussion coming up...again.



In some cases the backlash is warranted. I remember a guy coming in here for instance, with his first thread being "Why do people hate my beesting-fetish?!" and then whining that people always focused on that instea of his personality. Keep in mind, that was his first post here. He got chased off pretty quickly. 

In cases like this though: the previous thread is hardly worth the calories you'll lose raging about it. It's silly. So what?
Why so serious. :V


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> I agree, but *why does it have 77 replies.* I was talking about a *furry batman*, and it got 77 replies... xD And not one crudely drawn ms paint batman furry yiff lol


You kind of answered your own question.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> You kind of answered your own question.


Layman's terms, why comment on that which is stupid as fuck?


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Layman's terms, why comment on that which is stupid as fuck?


To make sure you know it's stupid as fuck


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> To make sure you know it's stupid as fuck



One or two comments was enough. And by comments, I meant what Rilvor and Raptos were saying the thread. Even mine was unnecessary.


----------



## Car Fox (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> To make sure you know it's stupid as fuck



As fucked up as that is (pardon my language), it's true.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Layman's terms, why comment on that which is stupid as fuck?


Imagine you're at a comic book convention and you decide to walk into the most crowded space of the con. No one suspects anything really. You're just a regular con goer like they are. But then you decide to ask them, "hey, do you think Batman and Catwoman are furries?". 

Now some patrons ignore the question and move on. Some answer calmly. Others side eye you and leave. Some may insult you. And then you have the ones who can only think to just punch you. 

But then you ask yourself, "why did they do that?". Well..if you ask a silly question like that in a crowd of people, what do you expect??


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> Imagine you're at a comic book convention and you decide to walk into the most crowded space of the con. No one suspects anything really. You're just a regular con goer like they are. But then you decide to ask them, "hey, do you think Batman and Catwoman are furries?".
> 
> Now some patrons ignore the question and move on. Some answer calmly. Others side eye you and leave. Some may insult you. And then you have the ones who can only think to just punch you.
> 
> But then you ask yourself, "why did they do that?". Well..if you ask a silly question like that in a crowd of people*, what do you expect??*



Not to be physically assaulted?

Poor comparrison.


----------



## Hewge (May 19, 2013)

This thread has gotten 72 replies in 2 hours?


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> One or two comments was enough. And by comments, I meant what Rilvor and Raptos were saying the thread. Even mine was unnecessary.


That could be said for any thread really.



Fallowfox said:


> Not to be physically assaulted?
> 
> Poor comparrison.


LOOK THE POINT IS THERE

RIGHT THERE LOOK LOOK



oh it went right over your head and you missed it.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> This thread has gotten 72 replies in 2 hours?


That's nothing compared to that dumb rant about English (eleven, twelve, ten, twenty, etc.) that we got yesterday.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> that's like asking why there's a mass of flies around dog poo


Exactly. I subsist on piss poor threads.



			
				Aleu said:
			
		

> To make sure you know it's stupid as fuck


Bingo.


----------



## Teal (May 19, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> That's nothing compared to that dumb rant about English (eleven, twelve, ten, twenty, etc.) that we got yesterday.


 How dare you insult firsty and secondy!


----------



## Rilvor (May 19, 2013)

Remember how I said the greatest sign of disapproval was nothing at all?

I almost wish I had followed that advice in the other thread.

But just as importantly, I feel it relates to what's going on in this thread. But at the same time, we're all here to talk aren't we? That is entirely the point, so I guess the last thread getting ripped apart is natural. Just as this thread of FAF Regular Infighting #37 is as natural as any other.


----------



## Azure (May 19, 2013)

i will never understand why people feel compelled to apologize about shit they have posted on the internet. are people that hard up for acceptance that they have to beg at the feet of people they have never met? is it really THAT FUCKING IMPORTANT TO THEM? the thread in question was pretty poorly done and stupid. this thread is just as dumb. and everyone in it with their various opinions is dumb as well. ITS THE INTERNET, DONT TAKE IT SO FUCKING SERIOUSLY!

except you rilvor. you make sense a great majority of the time.

EDIT- as soon as i saw this thread, i knew EXACTLY what to expect without clicking on it. i hate being right


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> But just as importantly, I feel it relates to what's going on in this thread. But at the same time,* we're all here to talk aren't we? That is entirely the point,* so I guess the last thread getting ripped apart is natural. Just as this thread of FAF Regular Infighting #37 is as natural as any other.


I'm just realizing this as well -_-


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Not to be physically assaulted?
> 
> Poor comparrison.


You missed the point but that's okay. The con goer did too so you're not alone.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Azure said:


> this thread is just as dumb. and everyone in it with their various opinions is dumb as well. ITS THE INTERNET, DONT TAKE IT SO FUCKING SERIOUSLY!



Azure, you're better than you think. There is no need to talk down about yourself. O^O


----------



## Kahoku (May 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm going to repeat what a few others have said: It's best to know your environment first and ask yourself do you want to post in this community before jumping into it. At best, instead of making threads like this or lashing out, you should always take a step back, reassess everything, before jumping back in.



@ OP:
Just to go with this poster, you also want to just take a second to relax. Things are not always the way they seem, and these things have probably been said here already. 

Look, I don't know you at all and I think you will be fine. Just breathe, and let this flush out for now. I will admit that I have been snappy on the boards here for the wrong reasons myself. Don't beat yourself up over threads or posts that you make, I have probably more than once done this too. But that being the point here, it's going to happen here and there just move on when it does.

Putting my own little soapbox away, just relax, be mindful, and keep a smile on your face. That last part is the hardest but it will make you feel happier.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 19, 2013)

Uh oh! Some newly-registered member has made _one_ shitty thread? Better whip out my spike-covered keyboard and rip them a new one with my awesome, edgy internet wrath! Fuck being civil and giving them a chance, I'm a fucking FAF regular! The mods like and know me, so I'll be able to get away with more shit than a new user ever could! 

What's this? This noob didn't _lurk_? By Talos, he's really in for it! Better crank my 'lil snobby asshole remarks up to 11! Watch out nooblet, 'cause I'm comin' for you!

Look at how many This's I'm getting! Holy crap! At this rate I'll be loved by everyone for being an ass! How does that even make sense? Being worshipped for being an asshole and a slayer of noobs? Golly, I sure am pro! 

What the? People are actually unhappy with how I throw my weight around? Well fuck them, because this noob should have lurked! Granted I'm being completely unreasonable and taking a forum too seriously, but fuck that! He should have lurked! Let's defend my behavior with terrible analogies and dumb-as-fuck reasons!


----------



## Azure (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Azure, you're better than you think. There is no need to talk down about yourself. O^O


but tom hanks wont stop laughing at me



Artillery Spam said:


> Uh oh! Some newly-registered member has made _one_ shitty thread? Better whip out my spike-covered keyboard and rip them a new one with my awesome, edgy internet wrath! Fuck being civil and giving them a chance, I'm a fucking FAF regular! The mods like and know me, so I'll be able to get away with more shit than a new user ever could!
> 
> What's this? This noob didn't _lurk_? By Talos, he's really in for it! Better crank my 'lil snobby asshole remarks up to 11! Watch out nooblet, 'cause I'm comin' for you!
> 
> ...



-_-


----------



## Swain (May 19, 2013)

Im here...i can stand you. If i can stand the furry fandom, then i can stand you!  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/swainwolf/


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Why are you promoting your page? O^O



Artillery Spam said:


> Uh oh! Some newly-registered member has made _one_ shitty thread? Better whip out my spike-covered keyboard and rip them a new one with my awesome, edgy internet wrath! Fuck being civil and giving them a chance, I'm a fucking FAF regular! The mods like and know me, so I'll be able to get away with more shit than a new user ever could!
> 
> What's this? This noob didn't _lurk_? By Talos, he's really in for it! Better crank my 'lil snobby asshole remarks up to 11! Watch out nooblet, 'cause I'm comin' for you!
> 
> ...



...
You a clown.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Uh oh! Some newly-registered member has made _one_ shitty thread? Better whip out my spike-covered keyboard and rip them a new one with my awesome, edgy internet wrath! Fuck being civil and giving them a chance, I'm a fucking FAF regular! The mods like and know me, so I'll be able to get away with more shit than a new user ever could!
> 
> What's this? This noob didn't _lurk_? By Talos, he's really in for it! Better crank my 'lil snobby asshole remarks up to 11! Watch out nooblet, 'cause I'm comin' for you!
> 
> ...


Excuse you, my analogy was not terrible.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 19, 2013)

Azure said:


> but tom hanks wont stop laughing at me
> 
> 
> 
> -_-



That was comedy gold and you know it. 

Now _laugh._


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> Excuse you, my analogy was not terrible.



LOL
That defense was so basic!


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> LOL
> That defense was so basic!


But effective


----------



## Azure (May 19, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> That was comedy gold and you know it.
> 
> Now _laugh._


oh fine


----------



## Kahoku (May 19, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Uh oh! Some newly-registered member has made _one_ shitty thread? Better whip out my spike-covered keyboard and rip them a new one with my awesome, edgy internet wrath! Fuck being civil and giving them a chance, I'm a fucking FAF regular! The mods like and know me, so I'll be able to get away with more shit than a new user ever could!
> 
> What's this? *This noob didn't lurk?* By Talos, he's really in for it! Better crank my 'lil snobby asshole remarks up to 11! Watch out nooblet, 'cause I'm comin' for you!
> 
> ...



To be honest, this is the only website I have seen where you have too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 19, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> To be honest, this is the only website I have seen where you have too.



I haven't been on a single forum where lurking wasn't part of basic etiquette.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I haven't been on a single forum where lurking wasn't part of basic etiquette.


i have. If I could go back in time and yell at myself I totally would


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> To be honest, this is the only website I have seen where you have too.


It's more of a suggestion really. Because people come in thinking FA's one of those murry purry yiffy forums with all the asspats and stuff and are like, really surprised when it's not. 
So everyone suggests you lurk before you decide to come in so you don't get your feelings hurt so bad when everyone's not as accepting of your everything.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I haven't been on a single forum where lurking wasn't part of basic etiquette.



You should go to the DeviantArt complaints forums.
Soooooooooooooooooo fucking funny.


----------



## Kahoku (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I haven't been on a single forum where lurking wasn't part of basic etiquette.



Really? Well, it's just different to me I guess. I would over look a web forum, but I won't lurk. I considering lurking just watching for a day or two. But stepping back, I guess that is what you meant? (  a look over? ) I am tired I must confess when writing this.


----------



## Aetius (May 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I haven't been on a single forum where lurking wasn't part of basic etiquette.



Same here.

On every forum you would have the new person who never look, post terrible threads, and get completely shat on.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 19, 2013)

I wonder if ragging on noobs for 12 pages straight is a turn-on for some of FAF's users.

Like, do some of you procreate when you tear those poor sods a new one?


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I wonder if ragging on noobs for 12 pages straight is a turn-on for some of FAF's users.


there IS a fetish for everything


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I wonder if ragging on noobs for 12 pages straight is a turn-on for some of FAF's users.
> 
> Like, do some of you procreate when you tear those poor sods a new one?


No. I just experience a lot of secondhand embarrassment.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> It's more of a suggestion really. Because people come in thinking FA's one of those *murry purry yiffy* forums with all the asspats and stuff and are like, really surprised when it's not.
> So everyone suggests you lurk before you decide to come in so you don't get your feelings hurt so bad when everyone's not as accepting of your everything.



You have no clue how much this line constantly being used *INFURIATES* me. Like there's no fucking in between. Either you're a furfag looking for a cockstroke or an apathetic tryhard douchebag, the latter of which being praised and appreciated. 

And damn anyone who demands some reasonable dialogue even when they make a mistake or let them be branded some furfag manchild who "SHOODENT BREEEeeEeEEeD!!!" And I'm not just speaking about Otis.
Then some people fucking wonder why the fak u eff ay eff threads come up in R&R.

Well gee willikers! Maybe denouncing peoples' humanity, insulting them as harshly as unnecessarily conceivable for making a less than favorable post YOU decided to read was the problem?
Oh lurk moar lurk moar? You can't control what the fuck you say?
Someone...saying stupid things...can't control...myself!!

Rarely does this place piss me off so bad, but THAT stupid, overused, dried up, shriveled, piece of shit, garbage line just wubs me the wong way.
Now watch some fat headed idiot say I want this place to be a hugbox. 

/rant -v-


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 19, 2013)

I've never even saw you before on here, at least I don't think.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You have no clue how much this line constantly being used *INFURIATES* me. Like there's no fucking in between. Either you're a furfag looking for a cockstroke or an apathetic tryhard douchebag, the latter of which being praised and appreciated.
> 
> And damn anyone who demands some reasonable dialogue even when they make a mistake or let them be branded some furfag manchild who "SHOODENT BREEEeeEeEEeD!!!" And I'm not just speaking about Otis.
> Then some people fucking wonder why the fak u eff ay eff threads come up in R&R.
> ...



Jesus Christ, dude. Calm down. :|


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

I AM CALM!!!


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You have no clue how much this line constantly being used *INFURIATES* me. Like there's no fucking in between. Either you're a furfag looking for a cockstroke or an apathetic tryhard douchebag, the latter of which being praised and appreciated.
> 
> And damn anyone who demands some reasonable dialogue even when they make a mistake or let them be branded some furfag manchild who "SHOODENT BREEEeeEeEEeD!!!" And I'm not just speaking about Otis.
> Then some people fucking wonder why the fak u eff ay eff threads come up in R&R.
> ...


U just wnat dis plaec 2 b a hugbawks!!11!

No but seriously, we've run in to our fair share of "but we're furries! We always accept each other! Here! Lemme tell you 'bout my fetishes! I am such a subby fuzzy ^w^" bullcrap.
We were told to keep it out of the intro forums, fine. Begrudgingly accepted. Now, even though there are suggestions, rules, etc they can't take their punishment because "bawww hurt feewings"? 

Sorry, just...no.


----------



## Aetius (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You have no clue how much this line constantly being used *INFURIATES* me. Like there's no fucking in between. Either you're a furfag looking for a cockstroke or an apathetic tryhard douchebag, the latter of which being praised and appreciated.
> 
> And damn anyone who demands some reasonable dialogue even when they make a mistake or let them be branded some furfag manchild who "SHOODENT BREEEeeEeEEeD!!!" And I'm not just speaking about Otis.
> Then some people fucking wonder why the fak u eff ay eff threads come up in R&R.
> ...



Bravery level: So

Im guessing you haven't visited many furry forums to really see how bad they are.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Dude...I'm on DeviantArt. That's enough. lol
Though yes, I've seen the SoFurry and InkBunny places everyone loves mentioning.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Dude...I'm on DeviantArt. That's enough. lol
> Though yes, I've seen the SoFurry and InkBunny places everyone loves mentioning.


Have you been to Gaia's furry den?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Have you been to Gaia's furry den?



Now I actually did have a Gaia years back (2006?). But no. Lot's of fucking RPer's around the little hub area but avoiding them was easy.


----------



## Aleu (May 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Now I actually did have a Gaia years back (2006?). But no. Lot's of fucking RPer's around the little hub area but avoiding them was easy.


Gaians by themselves are bad enough.

Gaian FURRIES...

-shudder-


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Gaians by themselves are bad enough.
> 
> Gaian FURRIES...
> 
> -shudder-



I can imagine. The site itself is a cool concept much like DA is a great site in it's build, but the community is annoying.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> U just wnat dis plaec 2 b a hugbawks!!11!
> 
> No but seriously, we've run in to our fair share of "but we're furries! We always accept each other! Here! Lemme tell you 'bout my fetishes! I am such a subby fuzzy ^w^" bullcrap.
> We were told to keep it out of the intro forums, fine. Begrudgingly accepted. Now, even though there are suggestions, rules, etc they can't take their punishment because "bawww hurt feewings"?
> ...



I think FAF has long since established itself as the internet's harshest furry forum. Or at least it has tried to. 

At this point the entire gig is being milked. 

The entire "Man, look at this fucking retarded noob lol let's troll him up and out of FAF and grab a few This's while we're at it" phase stopped being funny a long time ago. 

Some of you on here remind me of the tryhard trash talkers on xboxlive. 

At first I thought it was funny, but now it's just weird and creepy.


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> The entire "Man, look at this fucking retarded noob lol let's troll him up and out of FAF and grab a few This's while we're at it" phase stopped being funny a long time ago.



doing what everyone else is doing =/= being a troll


----------



## Ozriel (May 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Gaians by themselves are bad enough.
> 
> Gaian FURRIES...
> 
> -shudder-


Oh gawd, fuck no!


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> doing what everyone else is doing =/= being a troll



Guess everyone that bought Halo 4 after seeing everyone else buying Halo 4 must be trolls, huh.


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Guess everyone that bought Halo 4 after seeing everyone else buying Halo 4 must be trolls, huh.



Well, that has nothing to with... anything, but probably not.

I just hate it when people use the term in that context.

That's _flaming_, not _trolling_.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Guess everyone that bought Halo 4 after seeing everyone else buying Halo 4 must be trolls, huh.


I had to read this a few times and I still don't get it.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Tank...you even lost me. 6-9



Aleu said:


> U just wnat dis plaec 2 b a hugbawks!!11!
> 
> No but seriously, we've run in to our fair share of "but we're furries! We always accept each other! Here! Lemme tell you 'bout my fetishes! I am such a subby fuzzy ^w^" bullcrap.
> We were told to keep it out of the intro forums, fine. Begrudgingly accepted. Now, even though there are suggestions, rules, etc they can't take their punishment because "bawww hurt feewings"?
> ...



You know, I completely missed this post. lol

I'm not trying to change the attitude of this forum...but...asspats, hugbox, murry, and the purry are overused and at times FAF becomes an asspat forum itself. Just in the opposite end of the spectrum. IT becomes an assKISS forum.
Lemme explain. 
When someone screws up ONCE, and one person says something horrible to them, so many others agree with them, "this" them, make little jokes with them and just try their hardest in a _group_ effort to ostracize the person who goofed when it's overkill. Then when they DO reply with something like "Why is this forum so damn mean?" they get one of the above terms labeled to them.

I see it sooooo often here.
Zydala even called it out at one point in another thread. Rilvor even said something along the lines of the most berating and polarizing comments get the most praise and attention, pardon if I worded that wrong.
I'm all for not wanting a Gaia, SoFurry, InkBunny, etc style forum, but this doesn't have to be an Internet gladiator coliseum especially not with a first offender, _minor_ offender. I can DEFINITELY understand in the case of someone like Eversleep or a genuine prick even though still there are better ways of handling both of those too.

EDIT: Know what saddens me? Someone is going to respond attempting to justify being as cruel and mean and horrid and apathetic as possible. : <


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> I had to read this a few times and I still don't get it.



You have to think harder my dude.




> Well, that has nothing to with... anything, but probably not.
> 
> I just hate it when people use the term in that context.
> 
> ...



You're the first person I've seen bring up a complaint like this regarding the usage of those two words .


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> I had to read this a few times and I still don't get it.



I'm guessing they thought =/= meant "equals" and were trying to draw a parallel.

Even in that case, it doesn't work.


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 19, 2013)

> EDIT: Know what saddens me? Someone is going to respond attempting to justify being as cruel and mean and horrid and apathetic as possible. : <



Being mean to other posters is par for the course. The apathy is with sticks in my craw.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 19, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Being mean to other posters is par for the course. The apathy is with sticks in my craw.



Just an average day in FAF. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Aetius (May 19, 2013)

ITT: FAF is literally Hitler


----------



## Dreaming (May 19, 2013)

I haven't read that thread yet... I'm guessing it's bad. Honestly it's not those kind of threads that look bad, it's the threads that apologize for the threads that look bad =P


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 19, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I haven't read that thread yet... *I'm guessing it's bad*. Honestly it's not those kind of threads that look bad, it's the threads that apologize for the threads that look bad =P



That's the funny part: it wasn't. 

Filled to the brim with the wrong ideas (OP did a major disservice to batman and catwoman by claiming they were fursuit characters or something), but the OP didn't go insane and start foaming at the mouth when people disagreed with their claim.

I was actually amazed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 19, 2013)

I didn't mind the Batman/Catwoman thread. 

I got a few laughs out of it, and it was innocent enough. I'm not a fan of hugboxes but snakepits are just as tacky. 

There's hardly a time I get filled with rage on this forum. In the ever poetic words of my life Coach Sweet Brown:

 Ain't nobody got time for that...


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> You're the first person I've seen bring up a complaint like this regarding the usage of those two words .



That's because most people don't know what those words mean.

They have been around for at least 20 years.

The internet isn't new.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> That's because most people don't know what those words mean.
> 
> They have been around for at least 20 years.
> 
> *The internet isn't new.*



Actually it is. I'd think I'd know if something I made was new or not. :I


----------



## Toshabi (May 19, 2013)

But the real question is, are Batman and Catwoman furries?


----------



## Conker (May 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> But the real question is, are Batman and Catwoman furries?


No. Just crazy people.

So yes.


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> But the real question is, are Batman and Catwoman furries?



No, they are manchildren.



XoPachi said:


> You have no clue how much this line constantly being used *INFURIATES*  me. Like there's no fucking in between. Either you're a furfag looking  for a cockstroke or an apathetic tryhard douchebag, the latter of which  being praised and appreciated.



Most other furry boards *are* _pretty fucking bad_ in that respect.

The problem is the people who join and post a bunch of worthless trash not understanding the social dynamics of forums.

For the rest of your post, as Willow said. Jesus Christ, calm down XD

It's the internet, and people shouldn't take stuff so seriously.

This goes for everyone: the people who post a stupid first thread and  can't get past the fallout, or white knights like you who come in to  defend them.

=P


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2013)

edit: what the hell? I must have been on an old page

(added above)


----------



## Judge Spear (May 20, 2013)

I've said my piece already. Call it white knighting. Don't care. There's a derogatory term for everything, I suppose we gotta accept some label.


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2013)

I find it funny how people think that people post just to get "This's". It's not like the "This" button has been around the whole time. When I joined, we didn't have it and the forum looked a hell of a lot different and it was also worse in terms of maliciousness. Admins only implemented it because they were sick and tired of seeing spammy "this" posts that took up bandwidth or whatever the fuck.

It's like the "This" count became the new post count e-peen and no one really gives a fuck about it other than the people who think other people give a fuck about it. First it was "baww you think you're so COOL with you BIG THROBBING POST COUNT" and now it's "BAWW you think you're SO COOL with your BIG, THROBBING "THIS COUNT".
Maybe, just maybe it's not the fact that people want a higher post count but the fact that people are....assholes?

And honestly the ONLY reason this nonsense is being made a bigger deal than it is is because of the fact that OP had to make an "I'm sorry" thread. It's not necessary on the basis that no one gives a shit that you're sorry. As someone else stated before it's likely to be buried under the usual Den trash within the week and everyone moves on with their lives.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

I still want them to get rid of the stats under your name. I mean, wtf?

I understand the feature as far as preventing worthless posts.

Just to point out -- this has been the most active thread here today.

This is for two reasons:

1.) The GOOD threads all get locked
2.) People don't have anything more interesting to talk about

Personally, I wouldn't mind the confession thread getting re-opened. That was starting to get good :roll:


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I still want them to get rid of the stats under your name. I mean, wtf?
> 
> I understand the feature as far as preventing worthless posts.
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering why "Sex" isn't there but "This" is. Seems like the former would be so much more useful


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm just wondering why "Sex" isn't there but "This" is. Seems like the former would be so much more useful



I laughed so hard.

It's funny because it's true :lol:


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I still want them to get rid of the stats under your name. I mean, wtf?
> 
> I understand the feature as far as preventing worthless posts.
> 
> ...



I wasn't surprised someone confessing to whacking off to beastility was the reason the thread got locked. 

I really wasn't surprised when Mentova was the one that locked it.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I wasn't surprised someone confessing to whacking off to beastility was the reason the thread got locked.
> 
> I really wasn't surprised when Mentova was the one that locked it.



It's funny the only fetish people seem to care about is the one that belongs to 50% of FA's userbase ;3


----------



## Rilvor (May 20, 2013)

So the forum is a den of hyenas, I've been saying that for years. What I've found is that real life is no different (In regards to large social groups, especially among geeks/nerds), save for the fact that they're more likely to do it behind your back.

I'm also going to point out (as Aleu did) that it's silly to assume people only say what they do in the hopes of being agreed with or looking grandiose in some way. While there may be some, that's the same as assuming anyone who posts something idiotic or mean _must_ be a troll and couldn't possibly be an idiot (or someone having a bad day).

The only real issue here, if you ask me, is that people have a tendency to keep kicking long after the subject of kicking stopped moving. This thread is also a great example of that; The OP doesn't have anything to say and the issue at hand is one of the most beaten horses here.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Alright let me get this straight.
> 
> OP was acting like a retard and people called him out since he didn't take the two minutes out of his life to lurk and realize this isn't the type of place that coddles, and reassures idiots, he then acts surprised when he gets a brutal e-spanking for being an idiot.
> 
> ...


What the fuck do you know? You've only been here for about a month.  Quit acting like a cunt drop.


----------



## Aetius (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Personally, I wouldn't mind the confession thread getting re-opened. That was starting to get good :roll:



Just like the last confession thread, it only took one person to fuck it up.


----------



## Rilvor (May 20, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Just like the last confession thread, it only took one person to fuck it up.



I don't know, I don't miss them at all myself. Call me curmudgeonly I suppose, but they seem to devolve into attention whoring every time.


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I don't know, I don't miss them at all myself. Call me curmudgeonly I suppose, but they seem to devolve into attention whoring every time.


It was actually quite pleasant....until one person stated which sex tasted better and another admitted to jerking to bestiality porn.

Then it got....uncomfortable.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You have no clue how much this line constantly being used *INFURIATES* me.


Aaahahahahaha, you said fur.


----------



## Dreaming (May 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I find it funny how people think that people post just to get "This's". It's not like the "This" button has been around the whole time. When I joined, we didn't have it and the forum looked a hell of a lot different and it was also worse in terms of maliciousness. Admins only implemented it because they were sick and tired of seeing spammy "this" posts that took up bandwidth or whatever the fuck.
> 
> It's like the "This" count became the new post count e-peen and no one really gives a fuck about it other than the people who think other people give a fuck about it. First it was "baww you think you're so COOL with you BIG THROBBING POST COUNT" and now it's "BAWW you think you're SO COOL with your BIG, THROBBING "THIS COUNT".
> Maybe, just maybe it's not the fact that people want a higher post count but the fact that people are....assholes?


meh newbies are looking for ways to fit in, acceptance by the regulars is one of those ways, "This"ing a post counts as acceptance to most 

*shrug* We really need a bad karma thing


----------



## Demensa (May 20, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> We really need a bad karma thing



Personally, I don't think we need anything more than we already have.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Just like the last confession thread, it only took one person to fuck it up.



And that was yet another idiot who couldn't follow a _really simple_ set of rules and guidelines.

Modfags should warn/infract/ban people who fuck up like that so they don't ruin everything for everyone else.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> And that was yet another idiot who couldn't follow a _really simple_ set of rules and guidelines.
> 
> Modfags should warn/infract/ban people who fuck up like that so they don't ruin everything for everyone else.


such a shame. I really liked the confession thread, but people just started shitposting with "I confess" before the post that had nothing to do with confessing, for example stuff like I confess that I must go to the toilet.
Someone even confessed for me :/

Mods, please start keeping a bit tighter leash or I'll start back seat modding


----------



## AlexInsane (May 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> But the real question is, are Batman and Catwoman furries?



They're actually just insane hillbilly children that were raised in the wild by boll weevils. They're cousins and siblings at the same time.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> such a shame. I really liked the confession thread, but people just started shitposting with "I confess" before the post that had nothing to do with confessing, for example stuff like I confess that I must go to the toilet.
> Someone even confessed for me :/
> 
> Mods, please start keeping a bit tighter leash or I'll start back seat modding



Wait, the confession thread got locked? Damn.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Wait,* the confession thread got locked*? Damn.



It feels like someone ripped a slice out of me in a cold-blood fashion, just by knowing that. FAF will never be the same without that marvelous thread :V


----------



## Troj (May 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You have no clue how much this line constantly being used *INFURIATES* me. Like there's no fucking in between. Either you're a furfag looking for a cockstroke or an apathetic tryhard douchebag, the latter of which being praised and appreciated.
> 
> And damn anyone who demands some reasonable dialogue even when they make a mistake or let them be branded some furfag manchild who "SHOODENT BREEEeeEeEEeD!!!" And I'm not just speaking about Otis.
> Then some people fucking wonder why the fak u eff ay eff threads come up in R&R.
> ...



Hear hear.

Natch, as predicted, people willfully misinterpreted this post, and nitpicked details in order to avoid the main point.

Civility and common respect is different from coddling and hugboxiness. You can be honest with someone, while still being civil. It doesn't always have to be either/or.

Folks who regularly claim that any request for kindness, courtesy, civility, and/or respect is a "stealth request" for coddling, hugboxiness or dishonesty are, to my mind, usually just trying to put an honorable or moral "sheen" on their basic desire to be bullies. It's a rationalization, and you see it both online and IRL pretty regularly.

Now, I think there are times to absolutely tear someone a new one, but me, I tend to reserve that for hardcore and/or repeat stupidity and/or evil and/or rudeness. I usually choose to ignore a lot of the stuff that happens below that threshold.

THAT SAID, self-flagellating "EHMEGHERD I AM SO SORRY" threads are always recipes for disaster, because of how they activate the "prey drive" in even the gentlest and most mild-mannered people. Apologizing for a mistake or wrong act is a great idea and an honorable thing to do, but pushing that apology beyond that only needlessly robs you of YOUR dignity. I say this as someone who has a history of doing "that kind" of apology.


----------



## EloeElwe (May 20, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> It feels like someone ripped a slice out of me in a cold-blood fashion, just by knowing that. FAF will never be the same without that marvelous thread :V



I agree, It was an entertaining thread, for a while.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> It feels like someone ripped a slice out of me in a cold-blood fashion, just by knowing that. FAF will never be the same without that marvelous thread :V



A certain Mickey foot fetishist thought it would be funny to post some illegal shit in there. 

I'm all for his permaban btw.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 20, 2013)

EloeElwe said:


> I agree, It was an entertaining thread, for a while.


It was yes. I just wonder why people decide to be stupid out of the blue and say things like "somepony" said :|



Butterflygoddess said:


> A certain Mickey foot fetishist thought it would be funny to post some illegal shit in there.
> 
> I'm all for his permaban btw.


Ahh yes yes, I noticed.
Wasn't he the guy that was also complaining about his "close-mindedness" towards other people's sexualities and fetishes one or two months ago? :V
"I hate gay people because of my christian and close-minded education, but I love *insert creepier thing here*"
Yup, I all his ban as well.


OT: Well, you have nothing to apologize for. Everyone's a newbie sometime, everyone posts something stupid, out-of-context, or just plain dumb every once in a while. No one is perfect. You know it, they know it, everyone knows it.
So, you created a thread that had "FLAME!!!!!!!!!111!!" written all over it. Who cares? Just move on. Eventually people will forget this. This is a community.

Also, OP, you shouldn't take some people that serious. You're here for quite a long time to know how to notice who's serious from who's trolling. 
If you don't take things seriously, you'll enjoy this place as much as we all do ^^


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> A certain Mickey foot fetishist thought it would be funny to post some illegal shit in there.
> 
> I'm all for his permaban btw.



I concur. But still, the post could have been deleted rather than locking the thread full stop.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I concur. But still, the post could have been deleted rather than locking the thread full stop.


Well I agree with you, but I also agree with the thread being locked. It was clearly stated on the Opening Post that [and I quote] "Before we start, (DON'T POST ABOUT ILLEGAL SHIT)". I remember reading something around here that admitting to bestiality is illegal in some way. So that was an excuse to lock that thread.


----------



## Ozriel (May 20, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Well I agree with you, but I also agree with the thread being locked. It was clearly stated on the Opening Post that [and I quote] "Before we start, (DON'T POST ABOUT ILLEGAL SHIT)". I remember reading something around here that admitting to bestiality is illegal in some way. So that was an excuse to lock that thread.



FAF cannot have nice things.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> FAF cannot have nice things.


That's a lie.
We have you, Mentova, Toshabi, Hewge (+ other thousands). Hell, we even have Rigby! 
Can't have anything nicer than those folks! :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 20, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> That's a lie.
> We have you, Mentova, Toshabi, Hewge (+ other thousands). Hell, we even have Rigby!
> Can't have anything nicer than those folks! :V


You forgot to specifically name me :V


----------



## Tigercougar (May 20, 2013)

Is the fear in regards to that confession thread that the FA administration would somehow get implicated in the crimes people confessed? Cause otherwise, frankly, of course people would want to confess to illegal stuff anonymously.


----------



## Ozriel (May 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You forgot to specifically name me :V



No one loves you. :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 20, 2013)

You guys are jerks.

Mods are fags.

Just another day on FAF.

I'm glad to see the usual defenders of anti-social behavior are still out rubbing each other off and justifying it with false dichotomies though, consistency is key.


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You forgot to specifically name me :V


Yes, I did :|  Still If I mentioned all the names I have in mind, this thread would derail quickly and eventually get locked :V
Better late than sorry so, I love you. We all (except Oz) love you ^^


----------



## Dreaming (May 20, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> You guys are jerks.
> 
> Mods are fags.
> 
> ...



But they're using abusing colon-vees so it's okay


----------



## Azure (May 20, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> You guys are jerks.
> 
> Mods are fags.
> 
> ...


u so edgy bro


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> and another admitted to jerking to bestiality porn.
> 
> Then it got....uncomfortable.


 I believe that was me. Also, I see this thread has everyone talking down to me, well, on this page at least, from just scrolling down, and it's about how I confessed to jerking to bestiality porn, it being illegal and a crime for doing so, how I made a whole thread shut down because of it, and how I deserve to be banned. I made a mistake, jesus christ people. It was a confessions thread, so I decided to confess to that. I didn't think of it that bad at the time I was posting. I am not going to get into any further details on what I think about this whole thing. All I know is, I don't want trouble from anyone or to be framed for something I didn't do.

Now I am scared....


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I believe that was me. Also, I see this thread has everyone talking down to me, well, on this page at least, from just scrolling down, and it's about how I confessed to jerking to bestiality porn, it being illegal and a crime for doing so, how I made a whole thread shut down because of it, and how I deserve to be banned. I made a mistake, jesus christ people. It was a confessions thread, so I decided to confess to that. I didn't think of it that bad at the time I was posting. I am not going to get into any further details on what I think about this whole thing. All I know is, I don't want trouble from anyone or to be framed for something.
> 
> Now I am scared....



The only thing is:

a.) it's not illegal
b.) there isn't any rule against it

-and-

c.) the only reason people care is half of them jerk it to zoo porn, themselves



Oh, the irony. Keep it classy, FA :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> A certain Mickey foot fetishist thought it would be funny to post some illegal shit in there.
> 
> I'm all for his permaban btw.


Beastiality isn't illegal everywhere.  Wrong, sure. But not illegal in some states, countries.  If that's what you were talking about in illegal, I didn't read the whole thread just the last few pages.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> The only thing is:
> 
> a.) it's not illegal
> b.) there isn't any rule against it
> ...



If it's not illegal then the confessions thread better get opened up again.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

You know, when you have a thread dedicated to spilling your deepest and darkest secrets, you shouldn't be shocked when people talk about  their deepest and darkest secrets. Who gives a fuck if he jerks it to dogs, you're on FA for gods sake, don't suddenly pretend you have standards.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> The only thing is:
> 
> a.) it's not illegal
> b.) there isn't any rule against it
> ...


 I just don't understand how me jacking off to it or experimenting is equivalent to me actually fucking animals. How can people make moral or legal/illegal evaluations without even evaluating it? I had people tell me that if you find cream the rabbit from the sonic series attractive that "you are a pedophile" or simply "you are doing something illegal" because she happens to be underage. So that becomes unjustified penalty, why? 1. Because she doesn't fucking exist, and 2. You didn't have sex with this fictional character by simply finding it attractive or jacking off to it, also, for reason 1.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You know, when you have a thread dedicated to spilling your deepest and darkest secrets, you shouldn't be shocked when people talk about  their deepest and darkest secrets. Who gives a fuck if he jerks it to dogs, you're on FA for gods sake, don't suddenly pretend you have standards.


For once I actually agree with you.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Beastiality isn't illegal everywhere.  Wrong, sure. But not illegal in some states, countries.  If that's what you were talking about in illegal, I didn't read the whole thread just the last few pages.



I'm curious about the laws of this now. Because why was the thread locked if nothing illegal happened? Was it the anti-PG13 theme of Metal Velocity's post? 

I rather liked the thread so I'm giving Mentova the benefit of the doubt for shutting it down.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Beastiality isn't illegal everywhere.  Wrong,  sure. But not illegal in some states, countries.  If that's what you  were talking about in illegal, I didn't read the whole thread just the  last few pages.



This wasn't even bestiality.

No animal was harmed in the contents of this thread ;3



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I just don't understand how me jacking off to it or experimenting is equivalent to me actually fucking animals.



Exactly.

It's not, and it is in no way connected to anything that is possibly illegal ANYWHERE.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm curious about the laws of this now. Because why was the thread locked if nothing illegal happened? Was it the anti-PG13 theme of Metal Velocity's post?
> 
> I rather liked the thread so I'm giving Mentova the benefit of the doubt for shutting it down.


 Do me a favor and read my last post on page 7. Should be the very last post of the page itself.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Do me a favor and read my last post on page 7. Should be the very last post of the page itself.



Your post still doesn't make any bit of a difference because you could have violated the PG-13 nature of the forum...which is a bit loosey goosey but still...


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> violated the PG-13 nature of the forum



...you're joking right? :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm curious about the laws of this now. Because why was the thread locked if nothing illegal happened? Was it the anti-PG13 theme of Metal Velocity's post?
> 
> I rather liked the thread so I'm giving Mentova the benefit of the doubt for shutting it down.


Because mods are biased and if they don't like it they make up their own "rules".  It's the forum way.  Not only here, but in numerous other forums.


Ricky-Yeah I know it wasn't , I was just staying that even the act itself isn't illegal everywhere.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> ...you're joking right? :roll:



You've been here long enough to know things get locked for that. Remember the fox thread when the guy admitted to "sucking and fucking?" He was given a warning I believe.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because mods are biased and if they don't like it they make up their own "rules".  It's the forum way.  Not only here, but in numerous other forums.
> 
> 
> Ricky-Yeah I know it wasn't , I was just staying that even the act itself isn't illegal everywhere.



Surely, we can test this to be true. I shall inquire Mentova directly after this post. Prehaps he can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> You've been here long enough to know things get locked for that. Remember the fox thread when the guy admitted to "sucking and fucking?" He was given a warning I believe.



If someone posts something really creepy and retarded it will get locked.

Easily HALF the content that's discussed here is of an adult nature.

This is what causes the confusion with all the rules. Everyone wants to have their cake and eat it, too.

The staff needs to get off their ass and fix that.

It's stupid to allow something and then arbitrarily enforce the rules whenever they feel like it.

The way the rules are now, basically every post on this forum is against one rule or another.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> If someone posts something really creepy and retarded it will get locked.
> 
> Easily HALF the content that's discussed here is of an adult nature.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the same problem faced by every forum ever, that problem being that mods as a result of being active participants become heavily biased towards certain people and topics, and as a result will use their power to get rid of what *they *don't like. For example if an established "veteran" user were to post in that thread that they smoke pot (which is illegal in more states than dogfucking) I heavily doubt the whole thread would have been locked, hell they would have probably circlejerked with em' a bit about it. 

However if someone who they're not as familiar with posts about bestiality (which FA amusingly finds to be the worst thing ever despite the nature of this site) it's suddenly "CLOSE THE THREAD" and "PERMABAN THAT ASSHOLE!" Seriously it's hypocritical as fuck.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> If someone posts something really creepy and retarded it will get locked.
> 
> Easily half the content that's discussed here is of an adult nature, though.
> 
> ...


 Most people on here, including myself, curses and swears at each other, yet this forum is somehow PG-13, but! when I express my creepyness, I deserve to be in jail or I somehow did something illegal. Another thing is, people bring up my irony or hypocrisy if you will, when I posted about how I thought femboys...yadda..yadda make me feel uncomfortable, then express my sexual fetishes/sexuality etc.. And that's suppose to be the blanket or excuse of me not being able to say something about their fetishes. like if I talk about other people's fetishes and think they are creepy or make me feel uncomfortable, I am not allowed to express mine, like they don't talk down to me for having mine, which they actually do/did. And! I am not stopping them from doing so.


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2013)

It's a bit of both borderline illegal activity and crossing the PG-13 line.
Sure it's a confessions thread but GOD FUCKING DAMMIT PEOPLE CAN'T YOU USE A LITTLE BIT OF COMMON MOTHER FUCKING SENSE ON WHAT YOU SHOULD OR SHOULD NOT POST??????

Mentova states in the last post that the thread is done. While I am SEVERELY FUCKING PISSED that the confessions thread is locked I understand that he DID have to nip it in the bud because shit was going to go down because of that post, get derailed and then locked anyway. He also stated that if  another mod doesn't agree with it being locked, then it'll be reopened. 

I say, have the post and any posts responding to it, deleted and have it reopened for one last chance. That's my personal opinion. If mods disagree then well, can't really do anything about it now can we? Or we can just continue bitching about it. Whichever works.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 20, 2013)

Let's go on strike and not post for a week. :V


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Welcome to the same problem faced by every forum ever, that problem being that mods as a result of being active participants become heavily biased towards certain people and topics. For example if an established "veteran" user were to post in that thread that they smoke pot (which is illegal in more states than dogfucking) I heavily doubt the whole thread would have been locked.



It's a common problem but can be corrected.

First off, instead of locking a thread as a knee-jerk reaction, give a warning first (and say WHY).

Secondly, unless a thread is violating rules don't just come in, make a sarcastic remark and lock the thing.

Nobody that is volunteering here seems to give a shit anymore, anyway. So I'm typing this all out in vain.

Just the other day someone made a fetish thread.

For shits and giggles (and the fact that I knew what would happen) I made another one in OTD.

Mine was closed with absolutely no explanation (even over PM) and the other one left open.

It's inconsistent as all hell and why the fuck should I take the time to post a thread if it can just get locked for no reason?



Aleu said:


> It's a bit of both borderline illegal activity and crossing the PG-13 line.
> Sure it's a confessions thread but GOD FUCKING DAMMIT PEOPLE CAN'T YOU  USE A LITTLE BIT OF COMMON MOTHER FUCKING SENSE ON WHAT YOU SHOULD OR  SHOULD NOT POST??????
> 
> Mentova states in the last post that the thread is done. While I am  SEVERELY FUCKING PISSED that the confessions thread is locked I  understand that he DID have to nip it in the bud because shit was going  to go down because of that post, get derailed and then locked  anyway.



It was a confessions thread.

The post was completely legitimate and relevant to the thread.

The only reason it got locked is someone brought up dogfucking which is a trigger topic here.


----------



## Percy (May 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's a bit of both borderline illegal activity and crossing the PG-13 line.
> Sure it's a confessions thread but GOD FUCKING DAMMIT PEOPLE CAN'T YOU USE A LITTLE BIT OF COMMON MOTHER FUCKING SENSE ON WHAT YOU SHOULD OR SHOULD NOT POST??????
> 
> Mentova states in the last post that the thread is done. While I am SEVERELY FUCKING PISSED that the confessions thread is locked I understand that he DID have to nip it in the bud because shit was going to go down because of that post, get derailed and then locked anyway. He also stated that if  another mod doesn't agree with it being locked, then it'll be reopened.
> ...


I could not possibly agree more.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2013)

oh my god what is wrong with you people


----------

